

Are there any startups applying to YC that are a man short? - ivanstojic

I'm 28, I'm from eastern Europe and I've been working with computers since I was a kid. When I was growing up server-side includes and CGI was how you did web. When I first saw FI I was amazed. I learned socket programming before I wrote my first line of Javascript.<p>Recently I've been working on my own as a developer-for-hire. I wrote my own compositing window manager for Linux, from scratch, in pure C. I'm working on a Mac OS X kernel driver for fun. I think Ruby is the next best thing after sliced bread and Common Lisp.<p>It's my belief that intuition, wide range of experience and persistence make better platform for a hacker than learning by rote.<p>What I lack is partners in crime. I remember working with my team at one of my ex-employers, when we pulled off amazing stunts to fix other teams' problems. We were united by our wish to put things right. We pulled all-nighters. We worked weekends. We moved mountains, and I was proud of them and the work we did together.<p>I'd like to work in a team like that again, but this time to work for myself, not for some faceless Company.<p>Does anyone think they could use my motivation, experience and love of technology?
======
mingyeow
Hey Ivan! Ming from mrtweet here - we are building on our current app to do
some (hopefully) super cool things with the real time data sets. If that is an
area that you are interested in, let me know. mingyeow@mrtweet.com

thanks!

Ps: we are a ruby shop, and we have tonnes of server side code to write. ;)

------
davidw
Dobar dan,

I am not in YC, but am geographically a bit closer.

I don't have One Big Idea that I'm working on right now, but if you ever
wanted to come visit in Padova (or meet in Trieste or thereabouts), it'd be
interesting to talk and see if we have something in common that we could work
on.

------
rcmorin
Hi ivan. Drop me a note if you're interested in mobile startups. We use a
hybrid of back-end "cloud" services for the back-end: GAE (Python), Amazon SQS
for message routing, and another server for push messaging (PHP). If you're
curious, write to us: ryan [at] sayhiapp.com

------
sidvis
Hey ivan, I will be launching my startup at techcrunch50 this year, looking
for someone to come on board with co-founder type equity prior to closing
funding email me at sid dot Viswanathan at gmail if interested -sid

------
YCW10
Ivan, I am looking for a couple people:

<http://ycombinator-w10-cofounder-search.tumblr.com/>

Are you looking to relocate to the US?

------
bastian
Ivan,

feel free to drop me en email at: bastianlehmann@gmail.com We will apply with
our startup for YCombinator this year. We are 3 founders and located in
London.

Would be great to hear from you.

Bastian

------
mixmax
You should put an email in your profile :-)

~~~
ivanstojic
Thanks for the suggestion. I added it to my about section of the profile!

------
ivanstojic
I'd like to thank everyone who contacted me! I've replied to most of you, and
those that didn't get replies, I'm working on them!

I hope something good will come of this! :-)

------
imajes
hey. send me a note. james at imaj.es.

